# PRTA, Americus GA



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby callbacks to the 3rd series

1,2,5,6,7,13,14,18,19,21,23,24

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

3,4,6,9,11,13,14,16,19,21,22,23,24,32,33,34,36,45,46,47,48,50,53,54

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Raining, thunder & Lighting ....Derby & Amateur done for the day 5:33pm. Derby has 4 or 5 dogs to run in the morning.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,9,13,23,32,33,46,47,48,53,54

11 total


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Brenda,
Derby results? Whopper place??

Greg


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callback to the waterblind 

2,3,5,6,7,12,13,14,17,18,19,22,23,27,29,30,31,32,33,36,37,41,44,47,48,55,57,59,69,
70,73,75,78,79,82,96,97,100

38 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results
1st-#21 George O/H Kyle Broussard
2nd-#19 Player H/ Dan De Vos O/Shawn Graddy
3rd-#14 Bay O/H Keith Pharr
4th-#7 Trapper H/Dan De Vos O/Wally Weber
RJ-#5 
Jams-#1,6,23

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#32 Moon O/H Kathy Folsom
2nd-#48 Dozer O/H Bruce Hall
3rd-#33 Wiley O/H Chris Parkinson
4th-#46 Tex O/H Kate Simonds

RJ-#9 Schooner O/H Andrea Clark

Jams- 13,47,53

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Smackwater (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go Kathy and Moon


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

2,3,18,19,27,29,30,41,44,47,57,69,75

13 total


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Dave Ward won the Open with dog #2, Stormy owned by Charlie Hines.
I don't know anything else.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Dave Ward won the Open with dog #2, Stormy owned by Charlie Hines.
> I don't know anything else.


Only two dogs (1st and 2nd) did the test without handle. Several picked up.

1. Stormy - Ward (Hines)
2. Ruby - Voigt (Schuett/Fekula/Levin)
3. Jewel - Voigt (Schuett/Fekula)
4. Wayne Curtis

don't know RJ or jams


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> Only two dogs (1st and 2nd) did the test without handle. Several picked up.
> 
> 1. Stormy - Ward (Hines)
> 2. Ruby - Voigt (Schuett/Fekula/Levin)
> ...


Wow, huge congrats, Lydia and Jeff!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

ErinsEdge said:


> Wow, huge congrats, Lydia and Jeff!


What Nancy said! And way to go Wayne!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Way to go Bill Barstow and Hudson on the Qual win. Nice job Bill.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

ltrollin said:


> Way to go Bill Barstow and Hudson on the Qual win. Nice job Bill.


Twasn't Bill handling. It was the real handler in the family,  his wife Pat.

*Good going Pat and Hudson!!*

Poor Bill, will never hear the end of it. :twisted:


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Howard N said:


> Twasn't Bill handling. It was the real handler in the family,  his wife Pat.
> 
> *Good going Pat and Hudson!!*
> 
> Poor Bill, will never hear the end of it. :twisted:


 
Go PAT GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Pat! Congrats to you and Hudson!


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Brenda said:


> Way to go Pat! Congrats to you and Hudson!


Oh I didn't know it was Pat. Way to go Pat. Bill when are you going to get a dog?


----------

